# First duck!



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been hunting for many years, but never tried waterfowl. A couple of really nice guys took me Saturday. Not a lot flying, but I got a beautiful woodie. Sure nice to go with someone who knows what they're doing and is willing to share.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job! It is sure hard to beat a drake woodie for beauty! My brother-in-law got his first duck saturday morning, a nice drake mallard.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

great job on the that drake woodie. 

Bub


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats to you star1............ I also got my first duck on saterday....... it was a greenwinged teal  ..... I went out a couple of times in the last week and had several shots i could have taken but they were so quick and I wasnt sure about the distances ... Because I am used to deer hunting with "one shot one kill" and after letting plenty go by... I got my one shot that I wanted...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

good job ! now the fun really starts now that you got the first one behind you.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I know it is waterfowl season when I get more sleep on workdays...And at least once in January, in a deep sleep, I sit upright in bed and scream "take 'em!!", causing the lab to jump into action and me to scrape my wife off of the ceiling.

Seriously though, I hope that your woodie is the first of many. With any luck, you will form an obsession with weather reports, develop a nervous twitch whenever anything flys through your periphial vision, stop whatever you are doing or saying at the slightest hint of a quack or a honk and the curious habit of not being able to drive past ANY body of water without checking it for birds. Welcome to the club!

And Chippewa- nice job with the teal and thanks for not blazing away at everything that flew by, there are way too many "waterfowlers" who could use a good dose of patience!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

I`ve been hunting waterfowl for 20+ years and i still remember my first bird. i got a drake green wing near the blackfork river with a buddy and his dad.i still to this day can`t sleep the night before opening day.drives my wife nuts some times when we are on a road trip to see family and i slow down to watch geese in the fiels or to watch a group of mallards lock up on a highway pond.being waterfowler is more then just shooting birds it is a way of life.the smell of a wet dog in a duck blind is one of the greatest smells a waterfowler can hope for.lol for me some of my favorite memories are in a duck blind with good friends or just me and the wet dog panning the early morning sky watching and waiting for the sound of the wind whisling thru the wings of mallard as he locks up to come into your spread. it`s times like this when all seems right in the world.good luck this year and be safe.


Bub


----------

